
Will You Be My Emergency Contact?’ Takes on a Whole New Meaning - dmckeon
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/05/17/health/emergency-contacts-genetic-research.html
======
dmckeon
> Researchers have begun experimenting with using emergency contacts gathered
> from medical records to build family trees that can be used to study the
> heritability of hundreds of different attributes, and possibly advance
> research into diseases and responses to medications.

Will leverage of blanket permissions and ToS for big data/ML usage be the next
frontier of "hacking"?

